# I GOT A PAC MAN FROG



## ForestExotics (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## LaLaP (Aug 25, 2018)

He's so camouflaged in that moss! He just disappeared when you put him in. Pretty cool. I'm new here so I'm just now seeing that you have quite a collection. It must be so fun to check out your "zoo"! I'll look for your other videos.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Aug 25, 2018)

I really want to get one! They do nothing until they want to eat, so they really remind me of myself.


----------

